# Save CableCard Pairing Info to Flash drive



## WebHobbit (Jan 9, 2005)

One thing that would make me stay with Cable and the TiVo instead of jumping ship to DirecTV and the HR24s would be this:

"Save Cable Card Pairing and settings to flash drive"

This would allow us to stick a common and cheap USB flashdrive in the now almost unused port on the back of a TiVoHD/Premier and save the precious Cablecard pairing info. The whole Cablecard hassle is one of the biggest hurdles and this would really help. Then we could of course restore these settings anytime we needed to the same way. Even more awesome would be also saving SPs and other stuff.


----------

